# Columbia College Hollywood



## omg.itsnicole (May 25, 2010)

Hey everybody!

Just wondering if someone could give me some information about Columbia College Hollywood. I'm from Australia and will be in L.A this June to go check out some film schools for next year and from what I've read about this school it seems pretty good. My only concern is that it might be a LAFS or NYFA kind of school which is something I definitely don't want. I've heard some pretty bad things about NYFA and LAFS, however the NYFA high school summer program I did was quite good. Haha. I'll also be looking into other film schools while I'm there, just wanted any information about Columbia College Hollywood.

Thanks!
Nicole


----------

